

Streamium: Stream Live Video and Get Paid in Bitcoin - apo
https://streamium.io

======
PierreRochard
Awesome product, awesome team. Very excited to see how fast adoption happens
and where they take this.

Getting content producers paid by viewers rather than advertisers is crucial
for the future of humanity.

